

Donald Duck In Mathmagic Land - nfnaaron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYia02Dk8Nc&feature=PlayList&p=F37791813A5EEC70&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=36

======
nfnaaron
And the wikipedia page about it:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_in_Mathmagic_Land>

------
thwarted
When people ask me where I learned to play pool I mention having seen Donald
Duck in Mathmagic Land when I was seven or eight years old. Although it didn't
help much, since I don't think I'm that good.

The bit where Donald's mind is "cleaned out" so he can think clearly had a big
influence on me also. There's a lot of gems in this.

------
ronaldj
I loved this movie when I was a kid!

